# Dallas Cowboys



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Did anybody just watch that????!!!!!! OH YEA BABY! 

WHO DOES THAT? WHO COMES BACK LIKE THAT?! WE DO! 
ROMO I LOVE YOU! Even when your off, your hot! 


I just had to post, it was the game of the freaking century!!!!

Im just sayin....


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

It was great!

I was worried for a little bit - the kicker was awesome!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

OMG Melissa! We just watched it.....I agree! I told my DH it was a million times better than the Super Bowl! What a nail biter!!!! GO COWBOYS!!!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I know! And when the coach called a time out right before our snap... and our kicker did it AGAIN! DANG!!! It was a nail biter! I was so nervous, because I didn't put my jersey on until tonight, I didn't wear it today. And you know it has NOT been washed. When at the end I realized the only other thing I always do was have a starbucks( which I also skipped today) , I went and got a cup and set it out. I AM A DORK~ 

Love my boys!!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

The Bills calling that time out right when we kicked the FG really ticked me off but then we came back and DID IT AGAIN!! That really made it worth it! They'll be talking about this one for quite awhile! Poor Romo....he was just off tonight! But I really like the guy....he is always so humble when he is interviewed and he ALWAYS takes responsibility.....unlike one of his fellow players....TO!!


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

As a fan of all that is football, Nick Folk definitely has ice water running through his veins. Great game!!

Congrats to all the Cowboy fans.

_*'Lo*_

If only my 49ers performed to that level  
Oh well, I'll just have to root for my alma mater ...


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm sorry...football is playing??

But it's still baseball season.. The only team important in texas isn't in the division championships this year.. 

Go Red sox!!!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I am SOOOOOOOOO happy today after that game!

Melissa, You do NOT even know all the harrassment I endure living here in ******* territory and being a long time Dallas Fan!

Who's LAUGHIN' at who now???????? ound: Nobody will be laughin at me today, that's for sure! What a great game...if only ALL of them were so suspenseful! 

Go Cowboys!!!!!!!

Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Um sorry gals but I think the Cowboys are in for a REAL game next week...LOL

GO PATS & RED SOXS.

I will give it to you Romo looks really good this year, I bet you are glad to get rid of old lead foot...


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Melissa, I didn't watch the game, but I did watch Romo when he played in college....he was awesome then. My daughter went to Eastern Illinois where Tony played. I was amazed at his talent and thought then that he had a great chance to go pro. It's pretty cool since Eastern is the smallest state school in Illinois. So, even though I am a bear fan, I am a Romo fan too!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Judy, I bet he was hot in college too!  

It was so great to come back like that after we tried to hand them the game on a silver platter. 

Kara, my family is split with the Redskins/Cowboys. My step father and step brother and sister grew up in VA. So every year when they play its a HUGE deal. Most everyone now is a Cowboy fan except my step brother. My mom bought my nephew a Cowboy jersey when he was little and my step brother burned it.  

Who are the Patriots? Do they play baseball?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Didn't watch the Cowboys, don't even know if it was on here. Unfortunately, I am a Jets fan.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey Michele, it was Monday night football. It was on EVERYWHERE! 
You only missed a game that nearly gave me a heart attack about 10 times. And pissed off ALL of the Cowboy haters. HEHE


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Ohhhh, I was in bed early last night and before that, watching the Yankees loose. No a good year for NY.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Yes Lo
*GO CAL!!!!! :whoo: *


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Did not catch the game..I watch the Colts when they are on and that is about all...only because my hubby is watching it...not into football that much.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Wish I could have seen what all the excitement was all about though...My brother-in-law is a cowboy fan so I will probably hear about this weekend at our Party!!!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> Judy, I bet he was hot in college too!
> 
> It was so great to come back like that after we tried to hand them the game on a silver platter.
> 
> ...


Mindy, talking about "baseball" to a couple of Texas women is like speaking Greek. I'm not even quite sure if baseball is a recognized "sport" in Texas. ound: Isnt' that a bunch of guys playing with their 2 balls and a bat? ound:

I can imagine how heated your family talks about football can be! Granted, the area I live in is a melting pot from people all OVER, but there are still quite a few die hard Redskins fans. Just the other day I saw some big truck with all these slanderous Cowboy stickers all over it! My husband always jokes about getting a rainbow colored VW Bug and putting democrat stickers all over it and trying to drive across Texas w/o being killed...and making that the new "reality show". haha......I told my DH, to put a bunch of "Cowboy hating" stickers and paint the truck Redskins and see if that would make it across the state alive! 

Kara


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Haha, Kara...believe me..I live in texas..I know how football is here. I've been fighting the good fight all weekend at work to try and keep focus on baseball.. All anyone wanted to talk about was the **** OU game..lol!

GO RED SOX!! WOO!! KICK SOME INDIAN TAIL!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Uh...let's not mention OU!!:brick: :hurt:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

CapotesMom said:


> Haha, Kara...believe me..I live in texas..I know how football is here. I've been fighting the good fight all weekend at work to try and keep focus on baseball.. All anyone wanted to talk about was the **** OU game..lol!
> 
> GO RED SOX!! WOO!! KICK SOME INDIAN TAIL!


LOL! That's right...I had forgotten that!

I was in Dallas the week BEFORE that game and that is ALL anyone talked about, so yeah...I can imagine you've heard enough! lol ound:

Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

CapotesMom said:


> Haha, Kara...believe me..I live in texas..I know how football is here. I've been fighting the good fight all weekend at work to try and keep focus on baseball.. All anyone wanted to talk about was the **** OU game..lol!
> 
> GO RED SOX!! WOO!! KICK SOME INDIAN TAIL!


Oh Mindy most people hate us Boston fans don't they...

Ooops one more thing:








Yankees


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> Who are the Patriots? Do they play baseball?


Don't worry Melissa the Patriots will be at your house next Sunday to introduce themselves.


----------



## kgiese (Apr 18, 2007)

OMG I just now saw this thread! My DH and I are die-hard Cowboy fans even though we live in Houston. (We used to live in Austin & Dallas) We lived in NM for 13 years and you can't believe the crap I endured at work over the Cowboys. Ha! Can't believe it! The game was fantastic, and they are soooo lookin good and playin good this year. (Did I say they're good?) I'm thinking they may go all the way to the Super Bowl if this keeps up. What do you all think?eace: 

Karen
Hank's Mom


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

CapotesMom said:


> I'm sorry...football is playing??
> 
> But it's still baseball season.. The only team important in texas isn't in the division championships this year..
> 
> Go Red sox!!!!!


go Pats go! go redsox go! thanks Mindy. are you from beantown originally?


----------



## kgiese (Apr 18, 2007)

kgiese said:


> OMG I just now saw this thread! My DH and I are die-hard Cowboy fans even though we live in Houston. (We used to live in Austin & Dallas) We lived in NM for 13 years and you can't believe the crap I endured at work over the Cowboys. Ha! Can't believe it! The game was fantastic, and they are soooo lookin good and playin good this year. (Did I say they're good?) I'm thinking they may go all the way to the Super Bowl if this keeps up. What do you all think?eace:
> 
> Karen
> Hank's Mom


OK. I will give over that we also have to watch the Red Sox and Patriots since our son-in-law is from the Boston area. He also watches the Cowboys for us. But, if they're playing each other you can imagine who we're rooting for.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Doggie Nut said:


> Uh...let's not mention OU!!:brick: :hurt:


Sorry BUT yeah OUeace: :whoo: :cheer2:


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2006)

Go Cowboys! That game was great.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

You go Marie! BOOMER SOONER (i wish I could insert the fight song here. lol)
Dawna


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh dear, I hope I'm not out numbered!:croc:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

TODAY is the BIG day. Last night we at Biernats there were 25 guys from Boston there, they were in town for the game. Then for desert we had Boston Cream Pie. ( I dont know why.) These two things made me very uneasy. So I slept in my jersey last night. Yes, I slept with Romo last night. 

GO COWBOYS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

LOL gotta love those boston fans, they have a way of just sucking you in.

Melissa I have loved the cowboys since I was a little girl but as much as I have loved watching them rise again I have to stay true to my home team. I will be on edge of my seat for this game, it will be a true test for both teams, lets hope they both bring it and have some fun.

GO PATS!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'll have to be rootin' for the Cowboys today!  SOOO excited! I think it will be a good game.

Melissa, you just need to marry Romo. The real thing would be better than a jersey! haha. Is he single? I need a Romo Jersey. Wonder where I should get one?

Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Kara a hint on Jersy shopping. You are probably about the same size as me, if you go to the kids/Jr. section and get an XL it fits perfect and the prices are cheaper in the kids section. Although they are getting better with the selections for females.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks Leanne! I just found an online shop and put a Cowboy's collar and leash in the basket. I am still agonizing over the jerseys! But THANKS..I will go look at the Youth ones, great idea! I can still wear juniors clothes, so..lol, I guess Boys would be no difference. Heck, now that I'm thinking about it...I could probably fit into my son's stuff no problem. The ladies jersey is 59, not as bad as the men's.

I think Gucci will like her new Cowboy digs 

Kara


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I thought I told you all that texas isn't IN the playoffs??!!! Right now it's the red sox and the Indians playing..


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

LOL Mindy 

1-1

GO SOX!!!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

We Love Tom Brady!!! (as it seems do all the sports announcers ) 48 to 27 --Go Patriots Go. Sorry Gals you can't keep a patriotic New Englander quiet.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

LOL Missy, I am SOOOO glad that game is over..










Sorry Melissa, got to watch those penalties.


----------

